# Fragen zu Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Pro / Windows 8.1 Treiber gesucht



## dorow (1. Mai 2010)

*Im zweiten Post habe ich eine neue Frage. Ich wollte kein neues Thema erstellen.*

Ich habe mir für wenig Geld einen Fan-O-Matic Pro zugelegt. Soweit bin ich mit dem Gerät auch zufrieden. Es läuft ohne Problem unter Vista x64. 
*Jetzt zu meinem Problem:* ich möchte die Funktion Powerswitch / Notabschaltung und Watchdog verwenden. Unter Other Settings habe ich auch keinen Watchdog Butten. Klemme ich die Kabel so an wie in der Beschreibung, kann ich denn Computer nicht mehr über den Powertaster des Gehäuses Starten!!!

zweiter versuch: Auch das setzen des Häkchens bei: Power Switch Input – use Sensor 8 In brachte keine Verbesserung.

Beschreibung des Herstellers:

Anwendung der Notabschaltung: 

Wenn Sie die PC-Notabschaltung verwenden wollen, müssen Sie den Gehäuse-Powertasterstecker vom Mainboard abziehen und auf die 2 Pins des Anschlusses "P1" stecken. Danach stecken Sie ein Powerswitch-Verbindungskabel (optional) auf den Poweranschluss am Mainboard (von dem Sie gerade den Gehäuse-Powertasterstecker abgezogen haben) und verbinden das andere Ende mit den beiden Pins am Anschluss „P2“ des Fan-O-Matic PRO.

Hinweis 

Zur Verwendung der Zeitschaltuhr des Look Switch und der "Soft Power off" Funktion muss der Powertaster des Gehäuses am Sensor 8 (und nicht an Anschluss "P2") angesteckt werden. 

Hier noch mal die Links:

Powerswitch (P1 & P2)	

Schaltfunktionen

Der Button "Other settings"


Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## dorow (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Am Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Pro Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine Anschießen?*

Wie die in der Überschrift schon zu erkennen. Frage ich mich ob ich mit einem Aquacomputer Poweramp Verstärkerplatine meine 4 Lüfter vom 480 Radiator an einem Lüfter Ausgang vom Fan-O-Matic pro Anschießen kann. Der Normale Anschluss ist ja mit der Leistung von 4 Lüftern Überfordert. Desweiteren kann ich mit einem zweiten Verstärker auch eine Laing Pumpe über einen Lüfter Kanal regeln?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kann ich am Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Pro einen Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine Anschießen?*

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht funktionieren sollte (Garantieren kann es nur der Hersteller). Das Ding sollte selbst mit einem Poti zusammenarbeiten können.
Allerdings kann der FOM pro Kanal 1A regeln, das reicht auch so für 4 Nano-G 1500rpm 
Für die Laing wirds in der Tat knapp. Die DDC zieht laut Hersteller bis zu 10W im Betrieb, was gerade so gehen würde. Aber der Anlaufstrom wird höher liegen, da würde ich mal bei Inno nachfragen. Wenn die 1A thermisch limitiert sind, könnte es möglich sein.

Zu deiner Eingangsfrage: Wenn du den Power-Schalter am S8 anschließt, kann imho solange nichts passieren, wie der FOM ohne Strom ist. Wird er bei dir auch bei ausgeschaltetem System versorgt? (habe bei mir nie ausprobiert, ob 5V STB via USB reicht, ursprünglich hat Inno da ein extra Stromkabel vorgesehen, dass in den ATX-Anschluss eingeschleift wird)
Wenn der Schalter am P1 und die Verbindung zum Mainboard am P2 hängt und J1 wie beschrieben überückt sind, sollte die Funktion des Schalters vollkommen anabhängig von der Funktion der Eletronik sein, der kann dann direkt die Kontakte überbrücken. Genauso wie bei direktem Anschluss am Mainboard.


Die Software sieht bei mir auch nicht anders aus und auf Updates braucht man da wohl auch nicht mehr zu hoffen. (bin ehrlich gesagt schon überrascht, dass dieser Murx aus der ersten Hälfte des Jahrzehnts unter Vista64 läuft. Bei mir wäre ich froh, wenn sich die 80% Erfolgsquote bei Nutzung des Ruhezustandes mal bessern würde)


----------



## dorow (5. November 2013)

Da ich jetzt auf Windows 8.1 x 64 umgestiegen bin suche ich jetzt einen Treiber.
Da der alte Treiber für Windows 7 x64 nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2013)

Das hier sollen wohl die Hersteller-Treiber zum USB-Seriell-Adapter sein:
Virtual COM Port Drivers
Ich selbst bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen überhaupt einen zu testen und zu 8.1 kann ich sowieso nichts sagen.


----------



## dorow (6. November 2013)

Die habe ich auch schon gefunden. Nur leider laufen die nicht und lassen sich nur mit etwas wiederstand installieren. Aber ohne erfolg. Der Fan O Matic wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## rambodieschen (3. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Windows 8.1 x64.
Das Gerät wird zwar im Geräte Manager mit korrektem Namen angezeigt aber ohne installierten Treiber.
Der Treiber vom Link weiter oben funktioniert leider nicht.
Gibt es inzwischen eine Lösung oder würdet ihr mir eine andere Lüftersteuerung empfehlen?
Vielen Dank und Gruss Rambodieschen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2014)

Bei mir funktionieren obige Treiber nicht mal unter 7.

Habt ihr mal beim Support angefragt? Das Forum hat Inno zwar vorsorglich aktiviert, ehe noch jemand darauf hinweist, dass es ein kleines Bisschen dreist ist, ein Produkt für 200-260 € weiter zu verkaufen, für dass der Support de facto vor drei Bertriebssystemgenerationen eingestellt wurde und das selbst davor nicht fehlerfrei war.
Aber ne Supportadresse haben sie weiterhin.


----------



## Mad1500 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe auch das Problem meinen Fan-O-Matic Pro mit Win 8.1 64bit zu verbinden. Ein Techniker von Innovatek schrieb mir ich sollte die Treiber von FTDI nehmen. Der Treiber für den USB Serial Port (COM3) ging auch ohne Probleme, doch installiert er mir den USB SERIAL Converter nicht. Somit bekomme ich keine Verbindung zum Fan-O-Matic. Hätte jemand eine Lösung für das Treiberproblem unter Win 8.1/64 ?


----------

